# Buck antlers



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Was out past Port Washington Ohio today and saw 2 Bucks. How could i tell they were bucks?? They still had the their horns. One was about an 8 the other maybe a 6. Don't see that too often. I have heard of bucks keeping their racks for longer periods of time but most of the time they don't carry past January.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I drive a semi, and have noticed many bucks still holding racks this year. Not sure what the deal is either.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Heck, i've seen horns well into the end of March in previous years.

Nik


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

At least in my experience it is not highly unusual to have them holding antlers through March. I would say most lose them by late February or so but there is no tight schedule that all bucks follow.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It isn't typical at all for most to shed by January...some will but many won't. 
I've seen many bucks with bone in February & March.....one year we drove out and watched a HUGE buck feed from a distance several nights a week all the way through the end of March before he shed.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Antlered does keep them on all year I believe?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I read an article some years ago that stated antlers were shed as a function of declining testosterone. As the level dropped another chemical in the buck's body began to from crystals at the interface of the antlers and skull bone which ultimately forced a separation of bone and antler. The article went on to state that the testosterone level dropped as a function of breeding activity, so the more does the buck bred the faster he would lose his antlers. Has anyone else heard this analysis? Anyone else have any ideas or heard other theory regarding antler retention?


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I read an article some years ago that stated antlers were shed as a function of declining testosterone. As the level dropped another chemical in the buck's body began to from crystals at the interface of the antlers and skull bone which ultimately forced a separation of bone and antler. The article went on to state that the testosterone level dropped as a function of breeding activity, so the more does the buck bred the faster he would lose his antlers. Has anyone else heard this analysis? Anyone else have any ideas or heard other theory regarding antler retention?


I have read about testosterone levels before. I think there were alot of late does coming in this year and so seeing bucks still with antlers is probably the norm. I also read where studies from the pros say the older bucks do less breeding than the smaller more aggressive bucks. Go figure. I just thought it was neat to see these two made it with hopes they grow bigger this year. I know there is no way of gauging, but where i live along the Ohio, alot of bucks drop at the end of the year. Not all do as posted by you guys and different areas differ as shown by responses on here.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't want to imply that bucks all carry antlers through March in my area...just that it is typical to see a buck with antlers up through March as a few will hold until to them longer than others.

My best friend bought 90 acres in Vinton county last year for hunting and he put out a feeder loaded up with a cam at the end of the season. He didn't have a good year hunting the property seeing only a few young deer and a single mature deer that was a 10 pointer. He thought he could get a gauge of what may be on the property if he loaded a feeder at the end of the season and left the cam. He just went down this weekend and the feeder was empty, a small 3 point shed was on the ground nearby and the cam was loaded with pics. Much to his surprise he had 5 bucks he hadn't seen coming to the feeder plus the 10 pointer I guess a couple of the bucks were very nice so needless to say he is excited.

He said from the pics they all ended up going skin head by the end of February....however he walked for 3 hours and didn't find any sheds just the little 3 point side.

He's more of a turkey hunter though so I think I'm going to get down there in the fall and see for myself if these bucks can be spotted during the bow season


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Last weekend(3-3-12) I found a shed in Western NY that was very fresh. Looked like it was shed that day.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I was traveling north to Buffalo last week thru North Central PA, just south of St Mary's, and came across a small herd of Elk grazing just off the roadway and was shocked to see five or six very nice bulls still holding their horns.
I believe there are several variables involved in when they release their horns. One of my Daughters shot a nice sized buck in late January this year, in the Valley City area, that had already dropped his horns and it appeared to have been recent.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

the old guy that taught me about deer hunting some 40 years ago had pictures he took of 2 nice bucks with their antlers on april 15.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

I got trail cam pics 2 weeks ago of 2 bucks together one still spoorting his rack and one with new nibs coming on already. wierd.


----------

